# oc report



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

spent the weekend in oc.hit the beach at 17th st with the kids yesterdat afternoon and this morning.we caught tons of kings,spot,and small dogfish on fishbites.got some 2-4lb blues on a metal jig.nothing on clam.lots of bait being chased in the wash by blues.


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

Was down the beach at CISP today. Got a couple of kings but the only blues were maybe 7-8 inches. Saw a couple of decent fighting sharks; 3-3 1/2 ft, caught on spot or mullet. Going back tomorrow and gonna try for some of those! What a fight they put up...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the reports guys. I haven't been down for three weeks; I'm going crazy.

Hopefully I be down OC next week end for Ocean City Fishing Club's Tournament.


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

Did get back down and had a great time. Watched the blues breaking and chasing bait about 200yds off the beach. 

Found out later they were ON the beach around 44th St. in OC. I threw a fileted King out for the sharks and got a big one! Turned out to be a 31x17x12# Blue! 
Was right in tight to the beach. We had seen fins in the wash and thought it was sharks. Stuck one of his ribcages on a 8/0 and tossed it back out and did get a 40"+- shark. Lost it after a heck of a fight right in the wash after he chewed his way thru 130# mono. Could have grabbed him but the teeth are a bit intimidating.
Saw and heard of a lot of 4-5'ers getting caught.
Be back soon.....


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

tim,glad to hear you did good.i guess the sharks were duskies,huh.we got some pretty good sharks down brigantine this year.always a good fight.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

ps-i'll be back down oc on sunday,hopefully catching tons of fish.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Where in OC*

Kev, 
Where in OC are you going to be Maybe we can meet up and wet some lines. I am only 15mins from OC.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i'll probably hit 17th st first,if nothings going on god knows where i'll end up.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The tournament on Saturday in OC was a decent day even though the wind was gusting to 30 NE. 

The sweep wasn't that bad, a 5 oz sputnik held well for most of the day, I changed to a 7 about 11:00.

I fished on the "B" team, we caught kingfish, blues and a 20" fluke and came in 3rd. Our "A" team took 2nd and Fishlanders Club took top honors.

Blues were caught on cut mullet and spot and the fluke was caught on spot. The kingies were caught on bloods. Everything was caught in the slough on incoming, (low @ 6:30 +/-) the wind made it impossible to completely clear the bar.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i couldn't get down this week.glad you did well.


----------

